# Quick Turn vs Ice Drill



## Scrounger (Nov 27, 2016)

As most of you have read I'm back and forth between a Platinum 30 SHO and a Deluxe 30. Both are more blower than I will need, but I do have a big drive and have to clean the huge dog path in the backyard for the snow hating pup. THank and I just dont want to regret the Deluxe purchase based on quality. Especially for a $400 difference in price. 

One big difference in the chute rotation. Has anyone else noticed how sloppy the ice drill chute is compared to the quick turn chute. I even asked the dealer if the Deluxe chute needed to be adjusted since it just looks like it will vibrate off it's so lose. 

Matthew


----------



## kgloff (Oct 13, 2017)

Scrounger said:


> As most of you have read I'm back and forth between a Platinum 30 SHO and a Deluxe 30. Both are more blower than I will need, but I do have a big drive and have to clean the huge dog path in the backyard for the snow hating pup. THank and I just dont want to regret the Deluxe purchase based on quality. Especially for a $400 difference in price.
> 
> One big difference in the chute rotation. Has anyone else noticed how sloppy the ice drill chute is compared to the quick turn chute. I even asked the dealer if the Deluxe chute needed to be adjusted since it just looks like it will vibrate off it's so lose.
> 
> Matthew


In looking at the chute on the deluxe machine I can't figure out why Ariens thought it was a good idea to have the operator have to reach over the handles to turn the chute. Especially when other models they make don't have that configuration. I might still go with a deluxe machine in spite of the chute crank and if I do I'm going to try to retrofit it so I don't have to reach over the handle console to get to it.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I have owned Ariens machines with both chute control designs. I am not sure why the Ice Drill control would be loose, it sounds like an installation issue or maybe it needs an adjustment.
The Ice Drill is a simple design that seems bullet proof and should last a long time without any issues. Personally not being too tall about 5'9" I do not like the leaning over the dash of an already relatively high machine while operating the machine to adjust the chute it is just not an intuitive design.

I have a Platinum model with the Quick Turn chute and it is much easier to use and works much faster. However it is a more complex design and seems like it may not be as dependable long-term and may require more maintenance and adjustment over time. I have a couple YouTube vids below my signature that touch on the chute control that you can check out. Personally I would recommend going with the Platinum if your snowblower budget allows. The Platinum 30 will give you a much more powerful engine and more power per inch which is crucial when working the plow pile at a reasonable pace. Additionally you will get the heated grips which may be helpful when clearing a long driveway. The worst thing about the Platinum 30 is the fuel tank is small for such a large engine and I am not a fan of the difficult to reinstall gas caps on GEN 3 LCT engines (just poorly engineered) which would also be an issue on the Deluxe 30. Best of luck and let us know which one you went with.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

The "ice drill chute" is adjustable. I believe you tighten the screw to add tension. Or just take a nylon zip tie and loop it around the screw and connect it around the frame somewhere to add tension to the rod.

Zip ties and duct tape, lifes modern marvels!


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Having used both extensively, I prefer the ice drill. Just seems more sturdy.


----------



## McCallGuy (Sep 24, 2016)

I bought a pro 28 last year. The quick turn held up just fine. It was an upgrade that didn’t seem like a big deal when I was shopping, but once I started using it I was glad I had it. Same goes for the bigger engine, heated grips, etc etc etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlary (Feb 14, 2019)

have an 07 926LE with quick turn. My favorite feature, never failed. Can say the same for the blower overall but that feature is nice


----------

